# How much and often does your Golden shed?



## Charliemaggie (May 25, 2005)

Hi, I was in the park this morning with a couple of women who either own a Golden or have a close relative who has one. The one woman said her daughter's Golden and a Golden mix she knows shed constantly. I told her that our Golden, Chester, only sheds twice a year. She wouldn't believe me. But our first Golden, Charlie, shed all year long. He had a cottony undercoat. 

There are different coats and textures, and I think the shedding is according to what texture the undercoat is. Maybe I'm wrong. But it seems that way to me.

Cheryl


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I strongly believe its mostly diet related. But I also believe its partially affect by the amount of light a dog gets... inside vs outside dogs.

EDIT: Needs another catagory... "too soon to tell"... so far Sidney's only shed once (just last month) but that was probably the shedding of his puppy coat.


----------



## Charliemaggie (May 25, 2005)

Our two Goldens lived mostly indoors while Charlie was alive. He shed constantly and Chester shed about twice a year. They were on the same diet. Chester's undercoat is not cottony like Charlie's was. I don't know how to describe Chester's undercoat. I'll have to check it out tonight and get back with you.


Cheryl


----------



## Skenney (Jul 10, 2005)

Oh please tell me they stop shedding as bad after the summer! I can't keep up with the tumbleweeds in the house! The fan and wood floors make it hard to pick up since its always blowing around!


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

Before I got Woody, I read all about golden retrievers, and one thing always mentioned was the shedding. We got him in the winter, and he always shed a little. I thought, hey, no problem. Then spring came! Oh my gosh, I think he has shed enough to make a whole other dog!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I added a poll to the top of this thread. So now you can also vote on this theme.
Joe

Btw. our older Golden Kia sheds twice a year and our little one (Lila) she didn't even lose her first baby coat yet...


----------



## Charliemaggie (May 25, 2005)

*How much and how often does your Golden shed?*

We have our third Golden, Thunder, who's now 16 months of age. He has a silky coat and so far, he doesn't shed that much. Chester has a much heavier coat but, as I said, sheds twice a year.

Cheryl
:wave:


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

I put down that he sheds all year round because I can *ALWAYS* get a bunch of fur from him. I'm amazed when he shakes and I can see all that hair blowing around!!!!! And I've just brushed him.!

He *blows* his coat a few times a year (that's where the vacuum never gets put away). :lol:


----------



## Charliemaggie (May 25, 2005)

I used to find Charlie's fur everywhere. Now, I find one our kitty's hair everywhere. The carpet always had a big layer of fur when Charlie was alive. 

Cheryl


----------



## BILL COLE (Jun 8, 2005)

*Shedding*

Our golden sheds twice a year, six months each time.
but whats a few hairs when she is joy to own. The
vacumn is on standby all the times.


----------



## Tracy (May 15, 2005)

Rocky's shedding quite a lot lately, do they shed that much at such a young age? (he's only 15 weeks old) The first month he didn't shed, or it was very very little, but now i can always get a bunch of furs from him and I brush him daily.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

HAHA HA - Just wait for it.................if you think he's shedding now then you're in for a BIG surprise. hehehe

I always tell company to stand still while I open the doors so the dog fur can swirl around.


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

LOL @ mojosmum! That's funny! :lol:

I don't know yet how much Daisy is going to shed; right now it's not much, but if my Aussie and Lab were any indication, I assume it will be A LOT!! I could've made a couple of blankets easy out of my other two's lost hair! :roflmao:


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Our furbabies shed year round,but spring time is the worst.
There is a lady that lives around here,that will make sweaters(or whatever) from dog fur.You must wash it first,then she makes yarn and then knits whatever you want.We've been thinking about it,maybe she could knit another dog for us.
Shane


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

LOL @ Shane! :roflmao:


----------

